# Ikan Koi > Do It Your Self >  mohon sharing Auto feeder

## asuyanto

Om-om, sehubungan dengan acara mudik lebaran kelihatannya perlu auto feeder untuk menjamin tercukupinya makan koi kesayangan.
Mohon sharing informasi dari om-2 yang sdh pakai auto feeder, apakah efektif dan kisaran harganya berapaan ya ? 
Note: kolam ukuran kecil.     

terima kasih sebelumnya.......

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asuyanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jimbo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## djunedz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jimbo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

